# Glaze for red car



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

One of my friends just got a red 99 Astra where the paint work is really dull and almost pink. So the plan is to spend a evening bringing it back to life, but which glaze would you guys recommend for red paint after a single stage polish


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Poorboys Black hole, then a wax/sealant of your choice to protect further


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Good ol PB's BH would work a treat on red.
What are you using for the single stage polishing?


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

Clearkote Red Moose Glaze if you have a DA to apply it with....


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

rob929 said:


> Clearkote Red Moose Glaze if you have a DA to apply it with....


x2 :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Another vote for Clearkote Red Moose Glaze.


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

Black hole doesn't sound like the right choice for a red car
I'm planing to use Final Finish PO106 FA as a single stage polish applaied with a DA.

Does Red Moose has any filleres?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

tossi said:


> One of my friends just got a red 99 Astra where the paint work is really dull and almost pink. So the plan is to spend a evening bringing it back to life, but which glaze would you guys recommend for red paint after a single stage polish


With due respect to the earlier respondants, I think if the paintwork is going pink then a polish would be more appropriate :thumb:


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

It has not turn pink yet but close, he don't want to spend a lot of time on the car as it most likely is to be sold of in a couple of months so a polish with Final Finish PO106 FA followed with a glaze and lsp should do the trick.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

tossi said:


> Black hole doesn't sound like the right choice for a red car
> I'm planing to use Final Finish PO106 FA as a single stage polish applaied with a DA.
> 
> Does Red Moose has any filleres?


Its good for red to black :thumb:


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

What about Auto brites cherry glaze, saw some great reviews of it on here.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Clearkote Red Machine Glaze - will leave it dripping wet.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

tossi said:


> Black hole doesn't sound like the right choice for a red car
> I'm planing to use Final Finish PO106 FA as a single stage polish applaied with a DA.
> 
> Does Red Moose has any filleres?


I use black hole on all colours, inc silver, highly recomended.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Clearkote Red Machine Glaze or Clearkote Pink Moose :thumb:
Also Menzerna PO85RD works great on red as a final polish , it's adds extra depth and clarity .


----------



## chip20 (Mar 9, 2008)

I use black hole on my red GTI.It looks mint!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

have a look at this red vectra i did
i actually won september detail of the month

clearkote red moose glaze is very very good on red as well
infact i use it on my red coupe

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=185058


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

blackhole fine on any colour its just a name doesnt mean only for dark cars or worse just black.
Steve from wath's detail was with the autobrite cherry glaze can be used to polish and compound on the faded reds.
Could well put a few hundred on the price your pal will get when sell time comes


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

What about prepping the paintwork with the polish of your choise and finish off with Lime Prime on a black LC finishing pad?

This is what it did to my non-metalic red paint on our last detailing meeting. I prepped the paintwork with a mixture of PO 106 FA and PO85RD 3.02. Finished with Lime Prime.


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

+1 for Black Hole


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the replays, i will go for paintcorrection with Final Finish PO106 FA followed with Clearkote Red Moose and topped with Megs #16, so hopefully this will do it


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Ez glaze for me cracking stuff:thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Black Hole does work very well on red.

I also use the other 2 glazes mentioned in the thread too though; CG EZ Creme and Clearkote Red Moose.


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

Clearkote RMG or Prima Amigo


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Another one for redmoose glaze, an alternate product with a similar look would be cg's glossworks, an equally good product with a different look would be prima amigo


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

tossi said:


> Black hole doesn't sound like the right choice for a red car


I think it's called Black Hole (astronomy) because of the infinitive depth it provides. So nothing related to black colour.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Nobody mentioned CG EZ Creme Glaze so far. I haven't tried it yet, but heard it was very good. How does it compare to PB Black Hole?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Chemical Guys Blitz for me.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Mike_T said:


> Nobody mentioned CG EZ Creme Glaze so far. I haven't tried it yet, but heard it was very good. How does it compare to PB Black Hole?


Different product, ez doesn't really fill at all


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Different product, ez doesn't really fill at all


Really? So what does it do?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Mike_T said:


> Really? So what does it do?


Adds a "gloss" to the paint ready for wax, has no real polishing or filling capabilities. Does add real shine though and being acrylic, i would think sealents would be fine over the top also :thumb:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

From CG website:



> This special formula helps *fill in* and ultra fine swirls, so they are not visible to the naked eye.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Mike_T said:


> From CG website:


Is that for the ez or glossworks? I used ez for quite a while then sold it purely because it didn't really mask anything.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

That's for EZ, Glossworkz should have some self levering polymers...


----------

